# Lump In Gil Area



## eller (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello one of my piranha has gotton a big lump under the skn just behind the gils on his left side, all day he is swimming agians the stream from the water pump unlike the other piranhas which are mostly doing nothing. I think he has trouble breathing since he is swimming agianst the stream all day. what should i do?


----------



## eller (Jan 18, 2020)

he is also not swimming in a normal manner,like hes left side dosent work propperly and he either swims around the aquaium or swims agianst stream(he is very active), unlike my other piranhas which are just laying still all day doing nothing. i fear he is goin to die in a matter of months.


----------

